# Fast & Furious 7



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm off to see it


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm a big fan and looking forward to seeing this one.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Can't wait


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Same here, I enjoy watching them&#55357;&#56983;


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Yup. We're off out to see it tonight! Watching 6 now


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Just seen it - lovely ending that left me with tears in my eyes


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Tonight's the nights. 5pm showing.


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

Can't wait for this, going to see it on Sunday :thumb:


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Went to the midnight viewing last night, whilst it was a good film, it sits somewhere between 5 and 6 imho.

I found the ending really touching and had a lump in my throat, who knew a celebrity I didn't know could have such an effect??

Will be seeing it again shortly


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Booked tickets for the sunday show.. Cant wait..


----------



## shaun1982 (Feb 21, 2015)

Going at 6 tonight. Looking forward to it, just hoping however they remove Brian doesn't feel like a cop out if you get me


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Will see it at sometime in the week I think


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Saw it last night. Like others have said, maybe not as good as 6 action-wise, but nicely done ending and a lump in my throat as well


----------



## shaun1982 (Feb 21, 2015)

Well I thoroughly enjoyed it. Very close to dropping a tear although the wife had a cry 😄 
I'd say it's still pretty action packed. If you're a fan you will love it 👍


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

F&F 5 is on Film4 now


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

DJ X-Ray said:


> F&F 5 is on Film4 now


Watching that.

Went to see the 7th one this afternoon, was amazing, I did shed a tear definitely it Ely an amazing way to tribute a film to him.


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Great ending IMO.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Dying to see f&f7 but will have to wait until it's released as we've no one to watch our 9 month old son


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Saw the midnight viewing when released and loved it. Had some really funny bits and reminded me off the first 2 and 5 mainly. The ending was touching and im sure Paul would have been proud of the finished article.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Sounds good, might have to watch it in the morning now!!


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Grrrr. I'm a big fan of the films and after reading this post gonna have to watch it sooner than I was thinking. 

BIG thanks to all for not ruining the storyline lol


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

Loved 7.

Watched 5 and 6 just before going in and the films all go together very well.

That ending left me with a tear in the eye, as it did most of the people in the cinema.

Nice to see the cinema car park had quite a few modified cars in it too.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Been to see it tonight. Would like to think that they leave it their now as it closed it all off nicely at the end


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I personally thought it was one f the best ones yet. 1&2 were excellent and they are the ones I'll remember but 7 is up there too. Some of the bits at the end looked really old. I remember seeing something in facebook a while back about 'thongs that will make you feel old' and it said how long ago fast and furious 1 was released. 

One thing I liked about 7 was that it wasn't all about the cars and racing. The Rock was hilarious- in an idiotic way.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Went to see it with my wife yesterday,it is a blockbuster with all its explosions and its far fetched stuntsI personally thought it was simply more of the same but my wife loved it and shed a tear at the end also.I think that the reason i started to watch the F&F series of films is the fact that i am a car nut but i just feel that these later films are trying to be something so far from the original concept that its just not as enjoyable for me no more with the cars taking a back seat to guns now,just my two cents To sum up,the film is still Watchable and is a very good send off for Paul Walker,worth going To see just for that really:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I love the films, far fetched and all but I love them. Even if it was rubbish it was an excellent send of for Paul. Ending was great, played out so well and im sure even people who havent seen all the films will watch it.
I actually like how the films have progressed sInce 2001. That is one hell of a franchise of films.
Ive watched some of the interviews of the cast and they have nothing but love for Paul. Both and and off screen
As others have said I did find myself getting choked up, I never thought id be touched emotionally by a celeb death but this has, why I dont know.

RIP Paul Walker


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Good film albeit not the best in the series but very emotional ending and a superb send off!


----------



## shaun1982 (Feb 21, 2015)

possul said:


> I love the films, far fetched and all but I love them. Even if it was rubbish it was an excellent send of for Paul. Ending was great, played out so well and im sure even people who havent seen all the films will watch it.
> I actually like how the films have progressed sInce 2001. That is one hell of a franchise of films.
> Ive watched some of the interviews of the cast and they have nothing but love for Paul. Both and and off screen
> As others have said I did find myself getting choked up, I never thought id be touched emotionally by a celeb death but this has, why I dont know.
> ...


I feel the same,only thing I can put it down to is you've sort of 'grown up with them' if that make sense. 15 years watching 'the family grow'. 
This is maybe very well sad but I wish I had a group like they are, minus the robberies etc but I'm sure you get me 😄


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Just went to see it.
and I loved it. Great film and one of the best out of the 7. Ending was very well put together and emotional for some. I'm thinking that will be the last one.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Just went to see it.
> and I loved it. Great film and one of the best out of the 7. Ending was very well put together and emotional for some. I'm thinking that will be the last one.


You would be thinking wrong,number 8 is already in the works.SJ.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

shaun1982 said:


> I feel the same,only thing I can put it down to is you've sort of 'grown up with them' if that make sense. 15 years watching 'the family grow'.
> This is maybe very well sad but I wish I had a group like they are, minus the robberies etc but I'm sure you get me 😄


Good point actually, was 13 when I saw the first and ive been hooked ever since. Even remember all the cheesy one liners from them!!
Iirc they do plan on making more, I originally thought they would finish as parting gift on pauls memory but with how they did the story (him turning criminal into family man) fits well and retires his character from the franchise.


----------



## shaun1982 (Feb 21, 2015)

I wish they would stop now. It just won't be the same, if someone wants to get at Dom then just hit his family.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Just went to see it.
> and I loved it. Great film and one of the best out of the 7. Ending was very well put together and emotional for some. I'm thinking that will be the last one.


Unfortunately not. 8, 9 and 10 have been contracted already.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

stonejedi said:


> You would be thinking wrong,number 8 is already in the works.SJ.


Oh is it? I wasn't aware of that lol.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

I want to see but will wait for the disc to come out as my lad who is only 11 is desperate to see it too.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Kirkyworld said:


> I want to see but will wait for the disc to come out as my lad who is only 11 is desperate to see it too.


Its rated 12 so I'd just take the chance with him lol.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Although it should be more. There was swearing in it and some very nice lady's in small underwear  . Gf wasn't to pleased to see that bit. Unlike myself.


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Took my 10 year old daughter. She wanted to see it. She's seen them all, and we even went to see some of the filming of Fast 6 when it was in Glasgow.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I thought it was PG-13? Can take pretty much anyone with an adult present


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

Having now seen it they did a good job of the Film and definitely worth seeing, good way to say goodbye to Paul and definitely set up for number 8. You can see at points though where the script had to be changed to achieve the ending.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Watched today, more of a action film then a car film really but enjoyed it and well worth a watch. Also think they should leave it there rather than make any more.
Nice ending with the tribute to Paul, had the GF crying.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Kirkyworld said:


> I want to see but will wait for the disc to come out as my lad who is only 11 is desperate to see it too.


Took my 7 year old with me to see it


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

We went Saturday night to see it. A big thumbs up from us ! :thumb:


----------



## range rover dea (May 27, 2007)

well i took the family tonite and as outhers have said i good ending pulls at your heart


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I dis-like what the Fast films have become and only like 1, 2 and Tokyo Drift, but Paul Walker's send-off was spot on and very emotional.


----------



## magpie27 (Nov 3, 2009)

Going tonight to see it can't wait


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Just watched the ending after someone posted it on FB.
I'm sat here nearly crying and I'm at home. 

At the cinema I would be definitely crying.


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

We went to Cinema to see it. End totally got me.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I played hard man when we watched it at home. If I was on my own id of been blubbing for sure


----------



## crash486 (Apr 6, 2015)

Great action movie. The usual incredible stunts ( they actually launched cars out of the plane ) and a fine tribute to Paul. Best F&F .


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

This is maybe a strange comment, but maybe too much action? It seems never ending. How many times can Dom drive off a mountain, or skyscraper with barely a scratch. 

Epic ending though. A fine way to say goodbye.


----------



## Sean_Jaymo (May 24, 2006)

That's the deal with the series that I enjoy, leave the sense of reality and knowledge of physics at the cinema door, put the brain into neutral and enjoy it for the crazy few hours of noise and cars that it is. Try and take it seriously and that's when it spoils I think.


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

a well thought out ending, really felt a lump in my throat as I played out.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Went to see it BH monday and that last scene, right in the feels. Lights came up and Mrs was sat there with tears all over her face. As was a few other wimmin in the cinema.

I managed to hold it all back, I know too much how it feels to lose someone suddenly and the thought that they are now doing something they love and would want to do for eternity, certainly makes one well up.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i think this film has been notched up a few points due to walkers death myself.i dont mind the first one (even if it was a poor mans point break) the second was annoying as hell due to that bald black fella (and hes still annoying as **** in the 7th) but the third one was not bad at all (i think its the marmite of the series) but this new one,jesus wept lol.

i loved the variation in cars,the car line up was immense,but dear god did they just throw darts at a world map and build the story around the destinations ?? poor Han from the third one must have been glad to sit this one out,same for the rock,he will be made up he only did about 15 mins screen time on this overly long **** sandwich.

from the hysterical letty and dom plot line (is it amnesia or is it just she has blacked out this woeful collection of scripts) with the headstone scene that is so uncomfortable to watch,its very cringy. the soundtrack is incredibly over bearing,its like a hammer being smashed into your head everytime action or emotion is is on screen,why the hell would a guy who could afford a 3.5 million dollar car buy a second hand hard drive ?watching vin diesel act makes you appreciate how well the rock has done to come from wrestling to screen,vin really is on his ****.that huge truck that has countless mini gun turrets all shooting billions of bullets at high velocity and no one is even damaged lol.

last but not least the other fella who died in the walker car accident never got a mention (ididnt hang around till the end however) will someone please just wave the chequered flag on this series ???


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Love the film. Love all seven. Bring on the rest!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

silverback said:


> i think this film has been notched up a few points due to walkers death myself.i dont mind the first one (even if it was a poor mans point break) the second was annoying as hell due to that bald black fella (and hes still annoying as **** in the 7th) but the third one was not bad at all (i think its the marmite of the series) but this new one,jesus wept lol.
> 
> i loved the variation in cars,the car line up was immense,but dear god did they just throw darts at a world map and build the story around the destinations ?? poor Han from the third one must have been glad to sit this one out,same for the rock,he will be made up he only did about 15 mins screen time on this overly long **** sandwich.
> 
> ...


At least another 3 films I'm afraid...I'm with you though...it needs to finish lol


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

was it actually dangerous driving that killed both men or was it just a terrible accident ? be interesting to know.

quick google search seems to point to speeding as the cause.still very sad.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

silverback said:


> was it actually dangerous driving that killed both men or was it just a terrible accident ? be interesting to know.


Driving like a dick makes terrible accidents much more likely , simply too fast in the wrong place


----------

